# Lucky but Now What?



## Stickflipper17 (May 14, 2018)

My son drew the north/ south slope uintas central mtn goat tag with 3 points. Very lucky but I was only putting him in for points thinking we'd have time to start learning about goats etc. If anyone out there has any info I'd be very appreciative. Thanks for your time!!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Join the rocky mountain goat alliance, watch their videos and go on a couple scouting/fishing trips with your boy and have fun.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Now what?!?!?! Take your son, and have a wonderful and unforgettable hunt in the high country! Give the biologist over the unit a call and ask for his/her guidance!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

So I just got to ask, how old is your son? Why would you put him in if he isn't a viable hunter? Why didn't you just buy points?

Your choice is costing a serious hunter his opportunity to hunt, your choice has cost your son his future chance to ever hunt Utah goats again.

Turn the tag back in and do the right thing.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Some friends of the family drew out similar to your situation with only a couple of points. They packed in several miles with mules, not sure if you have to. Take the advice and visit with mtn goat hunters and the local CO and biologists.

Under no circumstances turn the tag back in unless your personal circumstances dictate. None of us know when our ability to hunt can suddenly be taken away for one reason or another. This is a once-in--a-lifetime opportunity and just because you turn the tag back in DOES NOT guarantee he will draw it again. Better to have hunted once, even if unsuccessful, than to never have hunted at all. I couldn't disagree more about your son being less deserving than a "serious" hunter.

One more thing, go buy a lottery ticket!!


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

BPTurkeys, I hope you are joking. I know it sucks to hear all the time that someone drew a tag with 0-10 point or more when it takes a butt load to draw. BUT, that why there are random tags, so that everyone has a snow balls chance in hell to draw a tag. I have a 13 and 12 year old, and I would love for them to draw this tag. Chances are they never will. But that is life. 

Like I said, I really hope you are joking. If not, get a life.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

robiland said:


> BPTurkeys, I hope you are joking. I know it sucks to hear all the time that someone drew a tag with 0-10 point or more when it takes a butt load to draw. BUT, that why there are random tags, so that everyone has a snow balls chance in hell to draw a tag. I have a 13 and 12 year old, and I would love for them to draw this tag. Chances are they never will. But that is life.
> 
> Like I said, I really hope you are joking. If not, get a life.


You mean get a life like yours? Sorry, but I don't try and live my hunting life vicariously through my kids. How dare your tell me to "get a life", you know nothing about me, who I am, what I've lived...mind your own business and stop making personal judgments of people. 
All the other guys disagreed with me, that's fine, but you choose to make it personal. Perhaps you should take a look at your life and stop judging others.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

op2: looks like a perfect stage 4 tag psycho going on here. congrats on the tag and have a ball chasing those goats.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> your choice has cost your son his future chance to ever hunt Utah goats again.


You told someone not to make it personal after saying this about someone else's child.

How about - mind your own business also?

Congrats on the tag! Have a blast! If anything, you saved your kid a lifetime of putting in for *one* OIAL species - now he can go after another one!! That's awesome.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Completely agree here. None of anyone else's business which permits to put in for. And this has now created an opportunity to possibly hunt 2 OIL species in the kids lifetime. Most guys never get that chance. That's sweet.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Stickflipper17 said:


> My son drew the north/ south slope uintas central mtn goat tag with 3 points. Very lucky but I was only putting him in for points thinking we'd have time to start learning about goats etc. If anyone out there has any info I'd be very appreciative. Thanks for your time!!


Please ignore the jerk posts and give us some more details about your situation. Sounds like some great father son time learning about the hunt as well as getting prepared physically as well as equipment wise. This could be a great opportunity to help push a kid into a solid hunting future with all of today's distractions.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> You mean get a life like yours? Sorry, but I don't try and live my hunting life vicariously through my kids. How dare your tell me to "get a life", you know nothing about me, who I am, what I've lived...mind your own business and stop making personal judgments of people.
> All the other guys disagreed with me, that's fine, but you choose to make it personal. Perhaps you should take a look at your life and stop judging others.


Jeez this is the pot calling the kettle black if I have every seen it. You need to take your own advise and stop judging others. Hitting the bottle a little hard I hope because if you don't have that excuse then all I can say is Wow.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on the tag...and have a great summer learning how to get it done! I've watched the mnt goats up by Red Castle run around on those cliff ledges...pretty **** cool. Hopefully you have some horses...or I'd be making friends with someone who does. Here's a pic of some mnt goats :mrgreen: I so wish I could turn in my 19 moose points for mnt goat points....bucket list hunt for sure!

Good luck!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

If you don't have/get access to horses, there are a few places around where you can rent llamas. 

Congrats to you and your son on his tag - it'll be a wonderful experience!


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Lucky duck! I had 13 points applying for the same tag this year and was unsuccessful. No matter what you'll have a great time chasing goats up there. I would suggest taking a weekend or two and hiking/packing in to upper Red Castle lake, this will put you right in the middle of the unit give you a great opportunity to check things out and see where you'd like to focus. It'll also give you the chance to spend some quality time with your son up in Gods country. Congrats on drawing the tag!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to your son on drawing the tag. It sounds like it going to be a great summer and camping trips coming up. Now he can go after another OIL tag. hope he can bag a good goat


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The great thing IMO about goats is this: +99% of hunters cannot tell the difference between an average/small goat on the wall and a big one---as long as they aren't side by side! I mean, horn wise we are talking about ~1" difference in length is all. To me, the biggest impact of a goat trophy is the hide. 

And guess what? YOU'RE IN LUCK! EVERY GOAT ON THE MOUNTAIN HAS ONE OF THOSE! 

Get out, have a great time, and give your son an amazing experience that will help him on his journey to become a "serious" hunter, whatever that means. The nice thing about goats is that even if you two strike out and enjoy tag soup, hunting another goat at some point in the future is very doable. Yeah, it might cost some money, but compared to sheep, moose, and wild bison guided goat hunts in BC and AK are a steal, usually between $6-12k. 

Any "serious" hunter who really wants to hunt a goat has no business whining that they didn't have the chance because they couldn't draw a tag in Utah because of all the "amateurs" that apply killed their odds. Give me a freakin' break! 

Can't wait to see how your son's summer and fall go!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I had two weeks to prepare for a sheep hunt in 2015 when I got the call that someone had turned in their tag. There is no way to state how overwhelmed I felt. I'm sure you have some of that same feeling, but just get out there and do it. You have the entire summer and early fall to figure things out. Make sure you have fun and stay safe...everything else will work out just fine.

B/t/w-that 2015 sheep hunt was one of my best hunts ever. I didn't shoot a monster, but I did get a beautiful ram, and honestly, no one but the "serious sheep hunters" notice the difference. To 98% of people out there, all they see is a cool looking Cali bighorn on the wall!

You'll do fine. Do your homework, get fit, scout some, and then have the time of your lives. I don't think any OIL tag is a guarantee these days. There are just too many people putting in, and those at the bottom are essentially screwed. You guys won the lottery!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

BPturkeys said:


> You mean get a life like yours? Sorry, but I don't try and live my hunting life vicariously through my kids. How dare your tell me to "get a life", you know nothing about me, who I am, what I've lived...mind your own business and stop making personal judgments of people.
> All the other guys disagreed with me, that's fine, but you choose to make it personal. Perhaps you should take a look at your life and stop judging others.


BP are you the pot or the kettle? Asking for a friend...


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

I have spent quite a bit of time looking at mountain goats. I hunt deer where they live every year. Here's a video of my brother's goat from a couple years ago. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Stickflipper17 said:


> My son drew the north/ south slope uintas central mtn goat tag with 3 points. Very lucky but I was only putting him in for points thinking we'd have time to start learning about goats etc. If anyone out there has any info I'd be very appreciative. Thanks for your time!!


 When we hike Kings peak we see people with goats hauling their packs and there's one thing I want to see before I die is a Goat packing out a Mt. Goat. That would be a picture moment. Maybe I'll rent goats for my goat hunt.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

7MM RELOADED said:


> When we hike Kings peak we see people with goats hauling their packs and there's one thing I want to see before I die is a Goat packing out a Mt. Goat. That would be a picture moment. Maybe I'll rent goats for my goat hunt.


If you do choose to take pack goats into wild sheep or goat country, please make sure they are certified free from m. Ovi pathogens. While mountain goats don't have nearly the same fatality rate as wild sheep, it does still affect them and they can pass the infection on to bighorns if they come in contact


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So after saying this: 


BPturkeys said:


> So I just got to ask, how old is your son? Why would you put him in if he isn't a viable hunter? Why didn't you just buy points?
> 
> Your choice is costing a serious hunter his opportunity to hunt, your choice has cost your son his future chance to ever hunt Utah goats again.
> 
> Turn the tag back in and do the right thing.


Then this: 


BPturkeys said:


> You mean get a life like yours? Sorry, but I don't try and live my hunting life vicariously through my kids. How dare your tell me to "get a life", you know nothing about me, who I am, what I've lived...mind your own business and stop making personal judgments of people.


You have the gall to say this? 


BPturkeys said:


> All the other guys disagreed with me, that's fine, but you choose to make it personal. Perhaps you should take a look at your life and stop judging others.


Wow. Just wow.

stickflipper17 - I think it's awesome you lucked out and you and your kid get to go do a hunt I will likely never get to do in my lifetime. I don't ever remember you saying your son was not a viable hunter, whatever that means. I'm sure you guys will do just fine. I suspect it's going to be a taxing hunt, but...what an opportunity. Congrats! Enjoy the ride in beautiful areas. I've never hunted mountain goats, but think it's awesome you guys get to.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> So I just got to ask, how old is your son? Why would you put him in if he isn't a viable hunter? Why didn't you just buy points?
> 
> Your choice is costing a serious hunter his opportunity to hunt, your choice has cost your son his future chance to ever hunt Utah goats again.
> 
> Turn the tag back in and do the right thing.


What's a serious hunter and how much does it cost to become one? At what point can a kid become said serious hunter? What are the entitled rights bestowed upon a serious hunter?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hunted the unit last year with a buddy. Tough area but beautiful for sure. There are some goats "closer" to some roads on the south side of the unit but most will be 11+ miles in. Not really large concentrations of animals but mostly every peak has a couple on it. Unfortunetally peaks are quite hard to jump between. We rented llamas and they were very fun to use and would recommend them. For the most part of the hunting starts at 11,000 feet and goes up from there. The highest we made it was right at 13k below south kings.
If you want to chat more let me know. 
Have a great time as it is a pure pleasure to hunt goats.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Hunted the unit last year with a buddy. Tough area but beautiful for sure. There are some goats "closer" to some roads on the south side of the unit but most will be 11+ miles in. Not really large concentrations of animals but mostly every peak has a couple on it. Unfortunetally peaks are quite hard to jump between. We rented llamas and they were very fun to use and would recommend them. For the most part of the hunting starts at 11,000 feet and goes up from there. The highest we made it was right at 13k below south kings.
> If you want to chat more let me know.
> Have a great time as it is a pure pleasure to hunt goats.


Did he fill his tag?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Stickflipper17 said:


> My son drew the north/ south slope uintas central mtn goat tag with 3 points. Very lucky but I was only putting him in for points thinking we'd have time to start learning about goats etc. If anyone out there has any info I'd be very appreciative. Thanks for your time!!


Pay the $100 and join either huntin fool or epic outdoors. Call them and discuss your predicament and see what suggestions they have. I've found with a lot of those LE tags people are pretty willing to help out. You can ask for a previous tag holders list and start calling people and see what info you can find. There are usually a few people that are willing to share info that will be priceless.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

He had one of the archery tags and neither were filled. I fully believe it is possible with a bow but you have to have the right mindset on that unit. I killed mine on the west unit with a bow and it has terrain much more favorable than the central unit. Even with that I would have gone in bow only if I had that tag as well.



gdog said:


> Did he fill his tag?


----------



## Stickflipper17 (May 14, 2018)

first of all I want to thank all of you for your help!!
my son just turned 20 yesterday- he also drew a wasatch archery le tag 2 years ago- he didnt get one but he hunted hard and we both had the time of our lives
we have been up hiking around Red Castle the last 2 weekends and will continue going out as much as possible all summer
I really appreciate everyones kind comments and help
alpinebowman Id really like to talk more when you have time
Although some of the comments were very surprising to me Im not going to comment myself bc Im trying to teach my son that we are all hunters and that we need to respect each other and help each other whenever we can
we all know there are enough hills to climb and people aganst us out there so we better stick together!!!


----------

